# Need a new corner bead hopper



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I ran backed over my sheetrock (green) corner bead hopper today and have to get a new one. I was happy with it. Is there anything better on the market????? If not I will get the same one again. It's been an expensive week! Know what I'm sayin?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I ran backed over my sheetrock (green) corner bead hopper today and have to get a new one. I was happy with it. Is there anything better on the market????? If not I will get the same one again. It's been an expensive week! Know what I'm sayin?


 ....


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> ....


 
I might be black, but I ain't Amish.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> ....


Come on Moore your being a stubborn old goat again! Try one big time saver when you have jobs with 100s of bead that and a roller will be your best friend. old school isn't always the best way


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I might be black, but I ain't Amish.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Come on Moore your being a stubborn old goat again! Try one big time saver when you have jobs with 100s of bead that and a roller will be your best friend. old school isn't always the best way


 My wool roller works just fine:thumbsup:........Kinda:whistling2:


----------

